# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Zortrax M200 professional desktop printer

## ShareMind

Hi everybody,

I am glad to announce the availability for Italy, Switzerland and France market of the new professional 3D printer Zortrax M200. Industrial, rugizzed construction, wonderful mechanic, dedicated software and filaments allow to print with the best quality. Some images, comparisons and videos are available here.

----------


## DanielKilgore42868

I know that Zortrax is also sold now in the US through Octave Systems, Inc.: http://www.octave.com/3D-Printers-Zo...169/index.html  :Wink:

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Zortrax, concerned with the issue of digital exclusion in their  native Poland, is providing their M200 3D printer to 180 different  public institutions. Most of these are within the highly populated  Masovian Voivodeship region. Provided along with the 3D printers will be  comprehensive training programs to include courses, access to the  e-learning platform, free materials, and more. Check out the full  article for more details: http://3dprint.com/100289/zortrax-3d-printers-poland/

----------

